# Arrow Flight Spiral:



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

Could be the spine is too week or you may have fletching contact. If you are shooting fingers it may be a sloppy resease. Probably a weak spine.


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

It could be bent arrows. Have you tried spinning them to check for straightness. It also sounds as if your center shot could be wrong as you are dad on at 20 and considerably off at 30. I would try that as well as assuring your arrows are straight.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Sounds to me a like a soft spine, or fletching contact...or maybe both.
What arrows, draw weight, length, tip weight, ect. are you shooting??


----------



## rhinoshooter (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm Shooting 2117xx75 26 Inches Long At 60lbs. I've Tried Both 125 And 100 Grain Heads With The Same Result. I'm Shooting A Dropzone Rest And Am Pretty Sure I'm Not Getting Any Fletching Contact.


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

2216 weights the same and has a stiffer spine. It just shoots better in the range you are in. But, I don't think that is your problem. It sounds more like fletching contct. Spray your fletch with foot power and shoot. Look for the power after the shot. Or touch the edges of the fletch with lipstic, shoot, and check for where the lipstic got left. Check your cables, the arm on the drop zone. You still didn't say if you are shooting fingers or not.


----------



## littlebubba (Aug 28, 2002)

Rhino,
Toss the 2117's. They were the arrow 25 yrs ago, but there is a lot of better suited arrows today. The carbon's have become very popular today. If you perfer alum. try the 2413's. 
Bubba

Sounds like you need a tune-up.


----------



## RodS (Jan 18, 2003)

It sounds like 1. your arrow is to stiff and 2. your nock may be to high or to low. I would suggest you deal with the nock location first and eliminate the spiral, you should then only have a side to side issue to deal with. According to the Easton chart 2117 are to stiff, try a 2213 or a carbon arrow.


----------



## rhinoshooter (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks For Your Help Guys!


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Sound like you may be using two different color fletches.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Id add at LEAST 1 1/2" to your arrows. Also try a 125 grain tip.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I have found that with the drop zone (and many other drop aways) that a high nock point will certainly create this problem. I'd make sure that is correct before getting all wrapped around the axle about proper arrow selection. I'd bet the farm thats the problem.

Jon


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

*look at this page ..Maybe it will help*

http://www.martinarchery.com/manual/2004manual/finetune.html


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Hollowpoint10 said:


> Sounds to me a like a soft spine, or fletching contact...or maybe both.
> What arrows, draw weight, length, tip weight, ect. are you shooting??


sure seems to be...thrun down the bow and see if you still get the problem and also put babay power on the rest riser area and shoot one arrow and check for drag marks from the arrow hitting...


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

One other thing to think about....

Are your fletchings on Correct? and Are they all the same?

I have seen where 1 fletch is a little more hellical <sp> than the rest, or at the nock part, the fletching has a tab bit more "spin". Thus causing a fishtail.

Dwayne


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Read my previous post. An arrow won't spiral. It will fishtail or porpoise but not spiral. If you have a cock vane of a different color, the spinning of the arrow will make it appear to spiral in flight. Oh, one other thing. If you can see this, you are not focusing on the target until the arrow hits as you are supposed to and you are probably raising your head.


----------

